# Java + Mac OS X



## xtoph (29. April 2004)

HI,

Wollte mal fragen, ob jemand schon mal getestet hat, was er unter windows geproggt hat, ob dass dann auch unter mac läuft, oder was man da beachten muss. Wäre schön, wenn mal jemand was erzählen könnte  wie das so lief!

thx


----------



## xtoph (4. Mai 2004)

ok,

also wen es interessiert.

hab ne jar Datei erstellt, unter Mac OS X ausgeführt  --->   ohne probleme *freu*


----------



## Christian Fein (4. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von xtoph _
> *HI,
> 
> Wollte mal fragen, ob jemand schon mal getestet hat, was er unter windows geproggt hat, ob dass dann auch unter mac läuft, oder was man da beachten muss. Wäre schön, wenn mal jemand was erzählen könnte  wie das so lief!
> ...



Nun solange du dich an die offizielle API hälst, immer schön plattformübergreifende features wie (File.separator) und  LayoutManager hälst, gibt es überhaupt keine Probleme auf den verschiedenen Plattformen. 
Schwieriger wirds nur wenn mann auf die plattform zurückgreifen muss, das muss mann dank vieler Java APIs eigentlich so gut wie nie.


----------

